# I'm a new Southwest Bee Keeper



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm new to bee keeping and live in a small rural town 90 miles Northeast of Las Vegas, Nevada. I'm looking for other bee keepers who live in the Nevada/Arizona/So. Utah area. I'm following the advice I have seen that says, "READ, READ, READ", but I don't find much about Southern Nevada/Southern Utah Bee keeping. Please let me know if you have this type of experience; I don't want to recreate the wheel.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome Bunkerville! There's beekeepers from all over the place on this forum. Hope you can link up with some local members soon.


----------



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Jeanette for the kind words. I agree I should be able to find someone close, but I hope to learn from everyone. I don't know if beekeeping is that different from region to region. Thanks for the "welcome".


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BBK! Much of beekeeping practices is universal worldwide. Regional differences are due to climate and nectar flows.


----------



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome BBK! Much of beekeeping practices is universal worldwide. Regional differences are due to climate and nectar flows.


I hope so. This forum will be invaluable. I am concerned and have questions with the heat we have here, which easily gets 110F+ in the summer. I big on calendaring, so I need to know when to extract honey.


----------



## dizzybee (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Bunkervillie 
I am in Las Vegas, Nv there is a Las Vegas foreum so they can help I too am new and found someone in AZ to buy bees on this foreum. I just made contact 2 days ago. will keep you informed.


----------



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

dizzybee said:


> Hi Bunkervillie
> I am in Las Vegas, Nv there is a Las Vegas foreum so they can help I too am new and found someone in AZ to buy bees on this foreum. I just made contact 2 days ago. will keep you informed.


Sounds good dizzy. Let me know. Thanks, BBK


----------

